
Ask HN: How are wildfires propagating when hotspots are far apart from ech othr? - sergioro
https://zoom.earth/#view=40.54,-120.36,6.63z/date=2020-09-11,10:40,-6/layers=fires
======
sergioro
The wildfires seem to be miles away and isolated from each other, so how are
they propagating?

~~~
ddingus
Wind carried embers land and start a new fire.

Some of my family is in affected areas. They do nightly ember watch after one
nearby home saw a big one flare up.

------
simonblack
Air-borne embers can travel tens of miles.

Birds can carry burning twigs (deliberately to spread fires to flush out
prey).

Arsonists.

Lightning strikes.

Electrical problems: sparks, wires rubbing on trees, faulty wires, broken
wires lying on the ground, etc.

Broken glass acting as magnifying glasses.

There are plenty of reasons for wide-spread outbreaks when conditions are
'just right' over extended areas for fires.

